# Permafrost Ice Tunnels in Siberia (for freezing fish)



## Huaqero (Oct 19, 2020)

A "_subterranean labyrinth that is a relic of a former age and a triumph of supreme German engineering in the most inhospitable conditions_" and "_covers a larger space than Donald Trump’s White House_" popped into my twitter a few minutes ago.
Built in Novy Port in the Siberian Yamal peninsula, it is "_the world’s largest permafrost store built by manual labour_" and a giant freezer with the purpose "_to preserve newly caught fish before processing and export to western Europe_".

Inside the amazing permafrost ice tunnels built by exiled German genius in Cold war

Guys, what do you think about it? It doesn't sound pretty far-fetching that they actually dug this thing out but could this be an ancient tunnel complex found and later used as a freezer? Did the tunnel attract the port or vice versa?
And is that Gustav Backmann another fabricated 'genius ghost' figure?







> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-24 19:05:26Reaction Score: 1


This Yamal peninsula is right about in the middle between _Novaya Zemlya_ and the _Tombs/Pyramids of the Tartarian Kings_. Fun area that is...

This arched design from the allegedly 1950’s definitely warrants further investigation.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2020-01-24 19:28:47Reaction Score: 2


Seems awfully complex just for a meat locker. Why not some square holes in the ground, with shelves carved in for proper stacking of the fish?


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-01-24 19:32:12Reaction Score: 0




BrokenAgate said:


> Seems awfully complex just for a meat locker. Why not some square holes in the ground, with shelves carved in for proper stacking of the fish?


the height, too... but that could be for better ventilation, idk


----------



## Cemen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CemenDate: 2020-01-24 19:36:28Reaction Score: 1


----------

